# to everyone who wants a budget betta buddy.



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

by experience, i know that there are people out there who think they cant afford to buy the things needed to keep a betta in a good eviroment. i understand about not getting a fish if you cant afford him, but there are easy ways to house your bettas and keep them happy! so i decided to make this post to help people make a good enviroment for their betta!

1. size: it is an established myth that bettas do not require large spaces to survive. that is true, but how would you like it if you only got paid enough to survive? or if you only ate when you had to? what if you lived in barely enough space to lay down? what drives me crazy is that people would pay 25 dollars for a 3.6 liter betta bubble on amazon, when you could get a 5 gallon pet keeper on the same website for 10 dollars?
if design is the issue, why not go to petsmart and buy a ten gal tank for $10( i am not sure if this deal counts every where, but if it does, it is $1 per gal after you hit 10 gallons.)? people on this website understand that you shouldn't get a pet if you plan on saving space. if that is the case, just get a pet rock!!

2. gravel: personally, i can get river rocks out side, but you can go to your lps(local pet store) and buy big bags of gravel for about 10 or 20 dollars for 10 or 20 pounds.

3. plants: Go fake!!!! amatuers shouldn't deal with live plants. they are not needed in a tank, but are useful as hiding places. i used to have a betta named prince and he love this red faux plant. on amazon, you can also put in caves for your betta to hid in.

4. filters and heaters: bettas do not neccesarily need filters but if you dont get one, i would reccomend cleaning the cage once a week regardless of the tank's size.
if you ant afford one from the start, i would reccomend saving up money to buy a filter and a heater later.

5 shape: people have told me that they like small tanks, because they live in puddles in the wild, but i have seen rice patties before, and they are pretty deep and bettas still have LOADS of space to swim in. i would reccomend squat tanks.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> why not go to petsmart and buy a ten gal tank for $10


That's great *IF *you have a petsmart or petco but if you live in say, Alaska like I did for 12 years - no way in hell are you getting a 10 gallon for $10. Think more like $40 for just the basic tank - no filter, no heater, no nothing. I'm assuming Hawaii also has overinflated prices as well. Order online? do you really want to pay the shipping on a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

betta fan21 said:


> people on this website understand that you shouldn't get a pet if you plan on saving space. if that is the case, just get a pet rock!!


This I take a bit of offence to. Not all of us live in places where spaces are so large as to be astonishing and wasteful. Where I live, most young people are in 120 to 370 square foot flats with no space for a 10 gallon tank, nor any way to transport it safely, since driving conditions here are nothing short of suicidal and it costs 2000 euros + 2 or 3 years for a full driver's permit. In a walk-up apartment in the middle of the city, imagine a single girl trying to lug a 10 gallon glass aquarium through the subway and up six flights of stairs! I personally make do with a filtered 2 gallon for my one betta. For me, budget is not a restriction, but space definitely is. Judging from the amount I've spent on my one fish so far, I shudder to think what it must be like for people trying to keep tropical fish on a strict budget here.

Like Tikibirds in Alaska, we also don't have PetSmarts and PetCos, and prices are heavily inflated. A 5 gallon barebones non-design tank without filter or heater can run you 35 euros (45 USD) here. Just imagine the postage costs if you were to order a larger aquarium online. Not a great thought.

We people living in the city love fish as well, and we try to give them the best life possible with the limited space we have. I am in no way condoning keeping a betta in a tiny quart container, but please be more understanding that not all of us have nearly unlimited space or live in certain parts of the USA with all of its conveniences.



Tikibirds said:


> I'm assuming Hawaii also has overinflated prices as well. Order online? do you really want to pay the shipping on a 10 gallon tank?


And you're right about this, Tikibirds. Don't get me started on shipping costs. I grew up there.


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

Prices obviously differ in the US.
I paid £60 for each of my betta tanks, one was with heater and filter the other only with filter. However both my tanks have heaters.

I would never consider keeping them in unheated tanks, however our country does have different temperatures to the US. One thing that is a no no is keeping them without a filter and I am not sure why you would suggest buying one at a later date

As for plants, I keep all my tanks planted with live plants and I am an amateur, not sure I understand your reasoning behind this?


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

Here a 2.5 gallon is $12, so obviously a ten gallon is going to be more. If someone can only afford a 2.5 gallon, so be it, as long as they get it an appropriate heater. The rule is a gallon of water per inch of fish, generally. Sometimes, as much as we love them, we need to step back and say 'This is a fish. An extremely hardy fish that does perfectly fine in smaller tanks due to its weaker swimming strength.' It's like people who disagree on how much space a pocket dog needs. Some people say their tiny apartment is room enough. Some say that all dogs must have a backyard. Yes, it is bare minimum. But if I can live in a car that I can barely stretch out in, surely my betta is comfortable in his 2.5 where he has room to swim. Gravel is not necessary, I got plants that had rocks attached to the bottom to make them sink originally. Caves are easy, find a mug you don't particularly like, rinse it really well, possibly with even a vinegar solution, and let it dry a couple of days, then put it in the water, and TADA, cave. There are better answers than just treating people like small children.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Remember when your going to try to make a thread account for other people. For me, I can easily get like everything I need as I live in the 48 and a city, but remember there are people in other places that everything is much more expensive. If you want the thread to actually help people, your thread is pretty basic (No offense), but all the stuff listed is common sense. Prices vary so much so don't bother listing them.

I admit some people on here have hard times just getting supplies but they love their fish a lot. A 2 gallon tank, heck even a 1 gallon tank is fine with me as long as water changes are done. A clean 1 gallon tank is much better for a betta then a betta in a 55 gallon tank with no water changes.

Live plants aren't hard, the thing most people don't wanna do is more work, as in researching what plants are good with their lighting. I have a tank that I havent had to do a water change in over a month because I have live plants and they suck up all the ammonia and everything, so live plants, in IDEAL conditions will make an aquarium much better.


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

staffylover said:


> Prices obviously differ in the US.
> I paid £60 for each of my betta tanks, one was with heater and filter the other only with filter. However both my tanks have heaters.
> 
> I would never consider keeping them in unheated tanks, however our country does have different temperatures to the US. One thing that is a no no is keeping them without a filter and I am not sure why you would suggest buying one at a later date
> ...


+1


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

IME plants and decent lighting might actually save you a bit in the long run. I calculated that my cfls costs at max $10 a year to run. if you get some easy to grow fasr growing plants, you can even sell the trimmings.
If you dont want plants? bettas just need somewhere to hide, anything non toxic and doesnt contain parts where the bettas will get themselves stick is sufficient.
tanks can be as cheap as you want or as expensive as you'd like. infact any non toxic 1 gal+ contain 2.5 gallons are great. 
as for filters. you dont need one
gravel? dont really need that either
heaters? 25w for under 6USD from ebay. ships to most parts of the world.
Everyone has a different aesthetic requirement for their betta's housing. those who wants it transparent, spends a little more on the initial costs. whilst those who just want to interact with their fish are can 
make anything work  For me, I like a middle ground. not too tacky is good enough. 

So what's an example of a cheap tank? I walked into my local Mall yesterday and found a beautifully clear 1 gallon lunch box for only $5. now just to test the 15w heater in there... lol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Lots of good ways to successfully keep this species of fish and just because a person is limited on funds or space shouldn't keep them from keeping a Betta.

Especially the long fin male-for one, these guys are nothing like their wild cousins-With years and years of selective breeding to develop the long unnatural fins-The long fin males we keep today could not survive in the wild and due to the unnatural long fins that are often very delicate-they tend to do better in a smaller container without any water movement.

The long fin male will do fine in a 1gal unfiltered tank long term IMO/E and it can often be less stressful on them since it can sometimes be hard for them to carry the heavy fins. I see so many post about how a well meaning keeper placed their beautiful long fin male in the larger tank with a filter and within a week he has tattered fins, lethargic and stopped eating and the keeper wants to know why.....Not all long fin males have issues with the space and water movement...but some do.....Its like the flag in the wind effect in some regards and for some long fin males-they have never been in space larger than half gallon from 10 weeks of age-the stress of carrying the heavy fins and fighting the current can compromise the immune response. Sometimes the larger tank need to be done in step in order for them to tolerate it.

You can have water quality issue in larger tanks just as you can have in smaller tanks....Its all about proper care....

Heating....you may or may not need a heater, however, its a good idea to have one on hand-your goal is to maintain a somewhat stable temp in the 76-80F range. A healthy Betta can tolerate the normal temp swings that are often seen with day and night and in the different levels of the tank.

Filters-IMO/E these are optional for this species-especially with the long fin male being kept in the smaller tank-sometimes they can cause more harm than good.....

You should only be limited by your imagination and creativity in creating the special environment for our long fin male Betta...not funds and space.....in my humble opinion..........


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> so i decided to make this post to help people make a good enviroment for their betta!


Well, your intentions are good. However:



> what drives me crazy is that people would pay 25 dollars for a 3.6 liter betta bubble on amazon, when you could get a 5 gallon pet keeper on the same website for 10 dollars?


Yeah. I paid arounf --$200-- for my 3.5 cube plus plants, heater, all necessary accessories. It's isn't _money, _all the time. AND my fish is REALLY healthy and happy in there, thank you very much. Because I take VERY good care of her environment. 

That's why I don't _WANT_ to get her a bigger tank. :|



> people on this website understand that you shouldn't get a pet if you plan on saving space. if that is the case, just get a pet rock!!


I --did--- plan on a 3.5 g space. 



> personally, i can get river rocks out side, but you can go to your lps(local pet store) and buy big bags of gravel for about 10 or 20 dollars for 10 or 20 pounds.


_What?_



> plants: Go fake!!!! amatuers shouldn't deal with live plants. they are not needed in a tank, but are useful as hiding places.


Actually, live plants are much better for the fish _and_ the water. Not 100% essential but better all round than glue and dyed fabric alone. That's a _fact_.

And there's a stack of 'easy' plants for beginners, anyone can grow them -- I did. 




> bettas do not neccesarily need filters but if you dont get one, i would reccomend cleaning the cage once a week regardless of the tank's size.


_Cage._ Once a week. Sure.


I really get where you heart is at? But most of your post is .. wrong. Or doesn't make sense.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Poor Aus, I'm sure the OP probably just wanted to share their experience. 
I love tanks with a smaller footprint too, and I know how to take care of mine. And although I'm not rich, I really cant stand the thought of a cheap plastic kritter keeper as my tank so i opted for the cheap but small 2.5. Plants certainly do keep tanks healthy and allow for a larger margin of error. I've haven't had a plant die on me since I started this betta business 6 months ago. Infact I think we should advocate the use ofreal plants for the health of our fish.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

The fish I keep with a lot of plants are healthier in general than fish I can't keep many plants with (my weedy, stupidly overfinned HM who -sticks- to them..) - I do think plants are a good idea, if people are willing to do what's needed to keep the plants alive. Dead plants are bad, but there's may that are hard to kill, as we know. 

And lol, sorry if I sounded snippy.  

I'm just a bit sick of being --told-- that bettas --_need_-- 5 gallon tanks, blah blah. When what they _need_ is really good care,_ appropriate_ to the size of container they're in.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

haha, it's probably that time of the night, I just read my own post and cringed at all the typos. 
It's probably nicer if people didn't make their opinions sound like an iron clad rule of betta keeping though. But that does seems to happen a lot here, and I've gotten used to it...
And speakin of plants, I'm guessing that azolla envelope hasn't arrived yet...


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

What I found out is that our bigger tanksare cheaper for some reason when I was looking to replace one of my 5 gallons. It's just ridiculous how things work out for different places.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_I think to a certain extent, if your are looking to purchase a betta, there are essentials, to ensuring a bett's health and happiness..but as one myself, I didn't spend a lot of money all at once, just upgrade if all you can budget is a little at a time as long as you are cleaning the tank as much as needed for *it's size*.. it should work, and supplying food, and a heater, and again.. _

_if you don't have one right away..that is fine, just work towards that goal within a couple weeks, if you must have that betta right away..if not --*Wait *until you have enough to purchase all at once..and yes, some of us, who neither don't have cars, or only have online options for fish supplies, are already limited, but again if you buy a few things at a time, and wait then get your betta, you will have everything you need to keep your lil guy/girl happy..IMO_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I know the OP means well, but there are some problems with these suggestions. 

1. A one gallon tank is a perfectly fine home for a betta provided it has a good heater. I considered keeping my rosetail whose fins are literally as big as his body until I put a sponge filter in his home and stuffed the place with live plants. If a 1 gallon is all you can afford and you understand its limitations and needs, go right ahead. The only betta that I would have an objections to keeping in a 1 gal are the plakats. I tried to QT a plakat in a 1 gal and that little boy was bouncing off the walls. Plakats are the only bettas that I would recommend for at least a 3 or 5 gallon tank. 

2. I don't really understand this logic. Dollar stores often sell bags of gravel for around a dollar each. Gathering rocks from outside is not actually a good option because of the amount of stuff (bacteria, viruses, ect) they can bring in. And if you're really strapped for cash, just forget the gravel. It's simply aesthetic. 

3. Live plants aren't too complicated for a beginner. I started with live plants, and will never look back. I think they have been less expensive in the long-run because I don't buy fake plants, find something wrong with them, and have to go buy more. All live plants are perfectly fine with betta. 

4. I agree that on a budget, forget the filter, but in anything without a filter the water should be changed at least twice a week. 

5. I don't really see how the impacts budget; long tanks are better for any fish. 

Fishkeeping on a budget is a great topic to talk about, however we all have different budgets. Some of us are college kids with very limited income; some of us are adults with a very high budget. What is a bargain to one person, might not be to anther.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Just sharing what I spent:

first tank about $150! I got the 5 gallon kit from Walmart but still needed heater, thermometer, gravel, silk plants, moss balls, the fish and complete test kit.

second tank $10 used 20 gallon, bought hood, heater and filter online for about $60, added gravel, plants, decor and fish for about $50. Then I decided I didn't like the filter and got a second one for $30. So approximately $150 for that tank but it was bigger.

third tank is a free 5 gallon. I bought one of those glass flip tops for $10, got stones from the dollar store and plants coming from Mo soon. I still need a heater, thermometer, filter and some kind of lamp light. So the total plus fish for this tank will be around $60-70.

It's not a cheap hobby but the original set-ups are the biggest expense, then you can do different things with them/add to them as the years go by.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> haha, it's probably that time of the night, I just read my own post and cringed at all the typos.
> It's probably nicer if people didn't make their opinions sound like an iron clad rule of betta keeping though. But that does seems to happen a lot here, and I've gotten used to it...
> And speakin of plants, I'm guessing that azolla envelope hasn't arrived yet...


It has! I sent you a PM.. poor azolla, got mixed in with the bills for an extra day.. :|

And yes, I know the OP -meant- well and probably takes very good care of their fish, which is to be commended. And I do have my cranky pants on.

But! 3.5 gallons is still not inadequate for a betta home. :twisted:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> I know the OP means well, but there are some problems with these suggestions.
> 
> 5. I don't really see how the impacts budget; long tanks are better for any fish.
> 
> Fishkeeping on a budget is a great topic to talk about, however we all have different budgets. Some of us are college kids with very limited income; some of us are adults with a very high budget. What is a bargain to one person, might not be to anther.


 
The only other thing as a Single parent that I want to add is, my budget is more limited, as to others, I work, but have lots of responsibilities, rent, and food, childcare expenses, and that don't even touch other things, that as a working mom has to do..so when my daughter got this first fish..as the adult I didnt want to see that fish in a bowl, as it was when she first got it home, and I don't have a lot of (_space for a longer tank_) as a lot of my friends also don not have who have a big family with 2 or more kids, so I used a Kritter keeper as a _*temporary upgrade from the (bowl*_) 

and then as I went along to find out more about Betta's in general..and found this forum,;-) I had to make specific decisions about what I wanted to do, and what was best for the fish, and waht I could afford,:roll: that wasn't an easy decision, so as it was, I went for a 3 gal, and now have upgraded to a 5g and Sammy was a happy healthy boy, in his 3 gal, because I kept up with maintainance;-)
And a lot of kids want to convince there parents to get them a pet, a low maintainance pet, other than a dog, or cat, for one reason or another, so we thought a fish was that option..but unless you take stock of what is needed, it's not low maintainance, which is why we now have 2 because someone who could not keep up with their fishy's needs, I tookover..and now he is a Happy, healthy boy, in the 3 gal.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A 3.5 gallon tank isn't adequate for a betta? Did I misunderstand that?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@DQ "Inadequate" I had to reread it too..


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree with everyone, prices and space differ, and so do the fish. Some of my big finned boys need a more shallow tank with no filter, where as I have a king male that takes up a whole heated filtered and planted 6 gallon. The owner does their best with what they have. And not all bettas need a 10 gal tank. I personally wait for the $1 per gallon sale however I have bettas in 1g, 1.75g, 2g, all the way up to 20. Who are all very active vibrant and happy fish. Water quality is way more important than size of the tank to me anyways. And beginners should experiment with plants because they bring a more natural filtration into the tank and I just learned how to keep plants and they are growing out of control  ! 

Be careful next time, sometimes rants don't always help ;-)


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not getting into the argument that is brewing on here, but I would like to mention that clear or nearly clear rubbermaid containers make great betta homes, and they are pretty cheap I'd think universally. I've got two right now that hold 2.5 gallons each that I'm using as hospital tanks and the fish don't care a bit. 

Oh, and sometimes looking outside of the fish section and into the reptile section helps *a lot*. You can get a glass or plastic terrarium that looks just like a tank, but doesn't have a hood, for much less than what is being billed as an "aquarium". 
As for the hood, OFL frequently mentions plastic wrap (yup, like for food) for her hospital tank fish, but it works great as a regular hood as well.  I've also gone to Lowe's or other hardware stores that carry plexiglass, and some of them will cut the plexi for you for free into whatever size/shape you need for a hood. And, at least for me, it's always been cheaper than buying a traditional hood.  

I understand the good-intentions behind this post, and I do think that sometimes people think that they need to purchase more expensive items because they don't know where to get them/something similiar for cheaper, or they believe that the higher cost ensures better performance. Not always the case, and it would be nice to have a post up about what works and what cost-cutting measures others have taken in hopes that new people can possibly use the suggestions as well.  

Okay, back to my hole now...


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

To be honest most live aquarium plants are very easy to take care of and cost as much as a normal plastic plant. So I would actually recommend live plants. :0


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I reread the post and it said "not inadequate" so I misread it. Sorry. lol


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I think he meant liter.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> I really cant stand the thought of a cheap plastic kritter keeper as my tank


With some nice decor, they can look nice. I like sand or small river rocks, not a fan of gravel. Add in some plants and they look pretty good or they would if they didn't each have a hideous neon cave in them. I wish they came with a light though.

My 1st tank was a 5 gallon marineland hex that was "on sale" for $65 at petco. I still have the actual tank part but the hood and filter were busted when I moved out of alaska. 

Personally I like 10 gallons better as I can divide them up and only use one heater instead of 2 or 3.

If you are looking for the cheapest tank set up, I suggest:

1) 2-5 gallon storage bin for about $5
2) new or used heater off ebay or amazon $10

So for the BARE minimum you can get a 5ish gallon setup for like $15
Use some coffee cups for caves and maybe a silk plant or two from walmart.

Not so sure about filter prices, I only use them for 10G and up. I have 2 aqueon quite flows but I use aquaclear foam instead of the filter cartridges. Ring them out once in a while in old tank water and they are good to go and its WAY cheaper then using a new cartridge every month. Foam for the 30-50G fits perfectly inside the aqueon 10 and its like $2


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I would think that the live plants would actually be cheaper in the long-run because they grow, so you can start out with one, and then in a period of time (shorter for some than others) you've got quite a nice tankful of plants. Whereas with plastic or silk, they are what they are, no changes.  

I need to look into aquatic plant care...can anyone rec a good sticky or site for total black-thumb AQ plant newbies?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Blue Fish said:


> I would think that the live plants would actually be cheaper in the long-run because they grow, so you can start out with one, and then in a period of time (shorter for some than others) you've got quite a nice tankful of plants. Whereas with plastic or silk, they are what they are, no changes.
> 
> I need to look into aquatic plant care...can anyone rec a good sticky or site for total black-thumb AQ plant newbies?


That's a great point about the plants. I've already been able to plant new tanks off of clippings from established tanks. 

If you want some good plant care readings take a look at Byron's articles here. They are what helped me turn my few plants into a thriving planted tank. A basic approach to the natural planted tank - part 1 (This is not the walsted method; it's just another term for low-tec planted tank.) Part 2 Part 3 and Part 4


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I think the person posting just meant "get as large a tank as you can" in whatever situation you're in.

I love long/wide tanks, but if you don't, I even saw 2 gallon glass vases or bowls of all shapes at Target, in 2 sections. One section is near home decor, and there are also large cookie jar type things/canisters that are in the kitchen aisles. I looked and some are 2 gallon or more. Also, don't forget Goodwill or thrift stores. I have seen larger glass containers there for dirt cheap. At Target I got a "cracker jar" that I only use for water changes, it was $5 and it holds one gallon. 

Stinks for those people not anywhere near a Petco sale - but don't think that if a 2.5 gallon is expensive that all tanks larger will be expensive. My petco is having that $10 gallon for $10 sale BUT the 5.5 and 2.5 are more than the 10 gallon!

I guess my point is just look around, think of unusual places to look for tanks, do the best you can. 

Oh- and I too love fake plants- well I love fake sea anemones made of silicone because they are SO soft they could never hurt my bettas, and several of them sleep in them. It's really cute. I'm trying to mess around with real plants but so far it's just a headache and complicating everything.


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

Another thing about real plants vs fake is even the starting out price is lower than fake plants. A fake anacharis at my job is around five dollars, while real anacharis is only two. Plus if you can get them growing, they really liven up a tank.  (My snail likes to eat any leaves that fall off, my betta sleeps on my huge sword, and the cories LOVE the stem plants.)


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

around these parts, WI, it's $13 for a 2.5 gallon, $13 for a 5.5 Gallon, $13 for a 10 gallon, and then it goes up to $15 for a $15 gallon. LOL. But that's at a local pet warehouse with GREAT aquarium supplies. Petsmart is petsmart and carries things at petsmart prices.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I stopped shopping at my local Petsmart *because* their prices were so high. I found the same things at Petco and even at Walmart for much cheaper. I will say though, that my local Petsmart takes *much* better care of their bettas than my Petco. Petco isn't horrible, but the care is better at the Petsmart.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I got a 10 gal starter kit with a fitter for $30 at walmart. I understand it is expensive for some people and I get it. It's a really good deal though.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

The walmart starter kit is good if you need all the extra stuff that comes with it, IE, you are starting out.  I already had the food and the water conditioner from previous betta-keeping, and didn't want to pay extra for it.  
At my walmart (and I know it'll be different in different areas, but in the southern US these prices are probably about the same) you can set up a tank at these prices:
10 gallon tank (no hood): 10$
Heater: 15$
filter: 10$
plastic plants (multi-pack): 6$
glass marbles: 3.50$
So, all told: just under $45.00

As for the hood, you can get plexiglass cut to the size you need at some hardware stores (about 6$ per sheet, and you can get at least a couple of hoods from it), you can also use picture frame glass laid over the top of the tank, and at least temporarily, as OFL recommends, plastic vegetable/food wrap works great. I just clip it to the sides of my tanks with clothes pins, and it works great until I can get some more plexiglass cut.  

I agree with Teeny, Walmart does have the best prices though, definitely. Limited selection, but if what you want is there, it's definitely the best price.


----------

